# How big do White's Tree Frogs get and how long do they live?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I know there's caresheets out there with this info on but I want to know from people on here.


Fish & Chips are officially both boys :roll: 










Gone are the hopes of having a big fat QUIET female.
I have double the noise now. 

These guys don't seem to be growing as fast as they used to, they have stopped at about 2.5 inches.

So how big is your fully grown white's tree frog?(specifically male whites)

How long do they live for? I read they can live up to 20 years but I don't believe it. 

I wanna know how long i'm stuck with these pesky buggers for.


What's the longest anyones (or maybe someone you know of) whites tree frog has lived?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine are 2 years old and the growth rate has slowed.

Cant check exactly at the moment as they are all too lively on these sultry evenings but I would guess the 2 males are about are a little over 2.5

Charlie and Wilf My June POTM entry









Ma. Chunkier and about 3/4 inch longer 









Lifespan as you say is reckoned to be up to 20 years so we are in it for the long haul 

Edit: underestimated sizes. Males around 3 inches female 3 3/4


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yep my male is about 3 inch max, the girls a little bigger and I have heard they can live up to around 20 yrs too!


----------



## DazHman (Mar 17, 2008)

I've had my two males for seven years now, they were over a year old when I bought them, so they're at least eight now.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL Andaroo......out of my 5 we thought 4 were poss male and 1 def female, now I am 99% sure its the other way round so I have one poor male calling away to himself and the other 4 just sat there lol.
When I have space/time I will be expanding my whites collection but only when I have a huge viv for them!!!! (or 2 large vivs and set up 2 communities)
I too have heard they live up to 20 years, not sure on sizes as my lot are still growing yet


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine are about 2-3 yrs old and 3 inches around about. Male a bit smaller.
I've got a sexed pair (male+female)  lucky me


----------

